# 1950s Murray Mercury middleweight



## Machine Age Victim (May 15, 2022)

Not quite sure of the year, seems like only pedals, saddle and headlight are missing. Original 26x1.75 tires

$150 for packing and shipping to the contiguous US, payment through PayPal or Zelle


----------

